# A Blonde Takes Advice from her Dad



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2015)

A blonde driving a car became lost in a snowstorm. 
She didn't panic however, because she remembered 
what her dad had once told her. 
"If you ever get stuck in a snowstorm, 
just wait for a snow plow to come by and follow it." 
Sure enough, pretty soon a snow plow came by, and 
she started to follow it. She followed the plow for 
about forty-five minutes. Finally the driver of the 
truck got out and asked her what she was doing. 
And she explained that her dad had told her 
if she ever got stuck in a snow storm, to follow a plow. 
The driver nodded and said, "Well, I'm done with 
the Wal-Mart parking lot, do you want to follow me over to Best Buy now?"


----------



## Falcon (Dec 12, 2015)

Sassycakes.................:lol1:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry, to be a party pooper ---  these jokes were once popular before negative stereotyping became unacceptable, but I am not amused.

Substitute senior citizen, or old bald guy or red head or brunette or overweight man, or even worse, racial minority, is anyone laughing?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Sorry, to be a party pooper ---  these jokes were once popular before negative stereotyping became unacceptable, but I am not amused.
> 
> Substitute senior citizen, or old bald guy or red head or brunette or overweight man, or even worse, racial minority, is anyone laughing?



I'm sorry if this offended you Cookie,but since I am a blonde (Now) and I wasn't offended I never thought anyone else would be !


----------



## Cookie (Dec 12, 2015)

No problem, SC.  I was a blonde before my hair went grey, and I've been hearing those jokes all my life, and they always seem to irritate me, because they are perpetuating the myth that blondes are dumb bimbos, totally untrue.  I suppose it all started with the famous blonde Marilyn Monroe, who often played dumb blondes in her movies.  

If your a bottle blonde, you probably don't feel the same way a natural blonde might.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2015)

What I find to be a bit much is the picture. Young shapely woman in just a sweater (or is that a mini-dress?) in the middle of winter tip-toeing in the snow in high heeled boots with her butt sticking out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2015)

Cookie said:


> No problem, SC.  I was a blonde before my hair went grey, and I've been hearing those jokes all my life, and they always seem to irritate me, because they are perpetuating the myth that blondes are dumb bimbos, totally untrue.  I suppose it all started with the famous blonde Marilyn Monroe, who often played dumb blondes in her movies.
> 
> If your a bottle blonde, you probably don't feel the same way a natural blonde might.




I know what you mean, not only was I a blonde from birth to around 5 yrs old I am also Italian. I was the odd one in all family affairs. So Blonde jokes and Italian jokes (Mafia)
should affect me,but at my age now for some reason they don't bother me.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 12, 2015)

Good that you are impervious. I wasn't exactly offended, just bringing your attention to the matter, as I find jokes like this diminish the targets.   In Canada where I live, its not appropriate either in the workplace or in polite society, but we feel differently about a lot of things that Americans seem to find ok, in the name of free speech, I suppose.


----------

